# Z35 My First Road Bike



## jsmart77 (Aug 27, 2008)

Well I've been hiding over in the beginners corner where I belong, but since I choose a Felt as my first bike I thought I'd at least stop over...I know it's a "poser" paint job but it was the best I could do in a Felt F series (and frankly I like it...and got a great deal). To each their own, here's a picture.










Talk to y'all soon!


----------



## threshold350 (Jan 24, 2008)

Sweet bike!! I wouldn't call the Z35 Team a poser bike per se. If it didn't have Chipotle on it, you could hardly tell it was the team bike. A friend of mine bought the black version and could say nothing more than good things about it. IMO, the Z35 is the sweet spot in the Z line. Good frame, good components, awesome price.

As your first bike, you started out good. Just make sure it fits properly.

Also, if you don't want to be called a poser, just don't wear the Garmin outfit when you ride it.


----------



## Farmer Tan (Jan 25, 2009)

That's a nice bike. Lovin' the Felts. Enjoy!


----------



## The Clyde (Jul 13, 2009)

Not a poser paint job at all, sweet ride!!

....I don't get why people in the bicycle/triathlon world are so elitist about what you can and can't wear.....go to any NFL/NBA/Soccer/MLB game...are all those spectators wearing players jerseys posers? But to each their own I guess....


----------



## jsmart77 (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks all...

I won't wear the outfit...it would scare women and small children.

I like it and I paid for it so I guess that's all that really counts, ohh that and it rides like a dream!


----------



## larryalongjr (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm shopping for a new bike myself and looking at this Z35 Team issue, Not really worried about paint. Just wondering if anyone has had any complaints. It has a sticker price of $2,599 but on sale for $1,999. Seems like a really great deal!


----------



## joe4702 (Aug 31, 2008)

Get it! I paid $1870 + tax for the plain jane version last summer. Only problem so far was a broken left shifter due to the fairly well-known Shimano 105 2/3 shifter issue (there's a thread about it on RBR somewhere). Replaced under warranty with a 2010 shifter no problem. Oh and the drivetrain on mine was unusually noisy. The only cure I found is liberal use of a heavy, wet chain lube. Makes a mess, but better than the noise.


----------

